# Question about a website..



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

was wondering if any of you Nag heads have had a transaction with this web dealer:

http://www.bellatisport.com/colnago.html

prices look pretty damn good on the Extreme series..looking at getting the EPS maybe just because of the price.

all comments about this shop welcome please

how are the import fees and taxes calculated from the US when it comes to importing a bicycle or frame from a European seller? i have no clue how much i would have to pay as far as taxes and customs once the frame gets to my door.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Prices look good. You would have to find out what shipping would cost (Swiss Company).


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I've read a lot about them on this board; try a search for the name. There are people who say they are a "black market dealer" and you only get a 1 year warranty on your bike while there are those who buy from them regularly. I've never heard a complaint about service so much as to whether it's right to deal with them ethically vs. LBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

I've used them and things went ok. I bought a frame and some parts for it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I bought my Cristallo from Mr. Bellati 2 years ago, and while it took over 2 months to get it, which he warned me about because I ordered it during August when the Colnago factory is closed, everything went fine. It went so well that I am getting ready to buy a C50 from him and have been e-mailing back and forth with him for about a week regarding it becasue I am asking for a slight change on it that he had to ask the factory about.

Shipping is $80 and customs/duty is 5% if you get hit with it. I got lucky with my Cristallo and didn't have to pay duty. On a $3,000 frame you are talking about $150. I'll gladly pay the $80 shipping and possible $150 in duty to save $1,000+ versus US prices.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow. Never heard of Bellati Sport. Those prices seem too good to be true. Definately the cheapest I have seen aside from eBay. What is the catch? Is there some risk or disadvantge to using Bellati Sport?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

They aren't that far off of Maestro, who is in England. If you read through the website, the frames are being sold to us at the same price they are sold to residents of Switzerland. I think the shop is somewhat close to Cambiago, Italy too, since Switzerland borders Italy. If you had looked at the prices 2 months ago, the C50 would have been $3,600+, but prices fluctuate daily based upon the exchange rate. Mr. Bellati is extremely prompt with his e-mail replies. Usually, I get a reply the following morning.

With that said, I have no idea how warranty work is done, but the website says you have to go through Bellatisport to get it done. The fact that he has been in business for at least 2 years (i.e., since I bought my Cristallo), and his website gets updated right away when new lineups come out, gives me a pretty good feeling about it.

I also have no idea what would happen to your money if Bellatisport declared the Swiss equivalent of bankruptcy, but that would be the same risk if you bought something in the USA.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*checkout GVH bikes*

while you are at it is my advice.


mike S said:


> was wondering if any of you Nag heads have had a transaction with this web dealer:
> 
> http://www.bellatisport.com/colnago.html
> 
> ...


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I used them to send a NOS Tecnos to New Zealand*

And the transaction was flawless. I think they're great. 

Might have a quick look over their site and see if anything takes my fancy again.


----------

